# Why are feds overwhelmingly pro left?



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jun 19, 2022)

It's pretty ridiculous how alphabet agencies seem to be hellbent on going after white/right targets while ignoring plenty of other internal threats, even when it seems like the USA is turning into a powder keg. So why is that? Even if they were pro establishment you'd think they'll play both sides.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Jun 19, 2022)

The same reason government workers and public school teachers are also tankies.

They're literally the strongarm of the government, and collect a paycheck and pension for being your Big Daddy,


----------



## byuu (Jun 19, 2022)

They right pushed more and more power and money onto the feds over the years in the name of Law & Order and security. 
And the left reaps the rewards.

Pretty based tbh.


----------



## The Ugly One (Jun 19, 2022)

Because conservatives have sneered for decades at the idea of working for the government. Who else would work there?
Related: There's no right-wing equivalent of the Kennedy School of Government
The Clinton administration set procedures in place to politicize federal law enforcement and the officer corps.
When the GOP took power in 2001 with a trifecta, they did nothing about (3) because they decided it wasn't a fight worth having.
(4) repeated in 2017, with the added sauce that getting rid of Trump was a higher priority for the GOP than not having their balls snipped by the DNC-fed machine


----------



## SiccDicc (Jun 19, 2022)

If I remember right the OSS were originally a bunch of communists because we were fighting nazis, but as others said it's because they benefit from big government and Republicans typically preferred making money in the private sector.


----------



## Getwhatyou (Jun 19, 2022)

You should be asking. "Why is every political right leaning milita full of feds"

or "why does every right leaning militia instantly turn state evidence when caught"


----------



## Chilson (Jun 19, 2022)

The leadership is pro-left, quite a few people in the federal government are actually right wingers just doing a job.

The reason the leadership is pro-left though is because lefties want a massive centralized federal government to deal with every issue the country has, while the right wants strong local powers to deal with issues unique to their locality.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 19, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> The Clinton administration set procedures in place to politicize federal law enforcement and the officer corps.
> When the GOP took power in 2001 with a trifecta, they did nothing about (3) because they decided it wasn't a fight worth having.


All they did then was wage war. Now, they're so spineless, a rowdy businessman had to step up FOR THEM.


----------



## gang weeder (Jun 19, 2022)

Because the US is a leftist regime. Duh.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jun 19, 2022)

"Why do the kind of people who would want to work for the government work for the government?"


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Jun 19, 2022)

College degree

You are required to have one in federal law enforcement positions. FBI is also notorious assholes and elitist, so tend to hunt for Ivy League (super liberal types). Same with CIA and they even more known to hunt for Ivy Leaguers.


----------



## Sarvon (Jun 19, 2022)

Because the system that exists wants to destroy any type of dissent to the status quo. Left and right are arbitrary notions and equate to the same end.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 19, 2022)

op doesn't know shit about the history of criminals that our government has pardoned under the guise of receiving "scientific research".


----------



## Wormy (Jun 19, 2022)

Reagan to conservative youths:  The worst words you can hear are "I'm from the government and I'm here to help"
Leftist youths: So they don't want us in government, eh? 
Conservatives 40 years later: Why are so many leftists growing up to be a part of government?!


----------



## Skitzels (Jun 19, 2022)

Stick around any leftist groups and you’ll find feds glowing at some point. 

Especially if it’s any kind of environmentalism group. They’re only allowed to go so far before they’re shut down


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jun 19, 2022)

Obama attempted to install a permanent government.  I don't know why this is confusing.  Trump should have fired everyone.  I don't know why he bothered even trying to work with these snakes.  He should have just cleaned house day one and brought in his own people.


----------



## The Ugly One (Jun 20, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> All they did then was wage war. Now, they're so spineless, a rowdy businessman had to step up FOR THEM.


They waged a war while continuing to let liberals engage in an ideological purge of the upper ranks of the officer corps. Republicans are truly the dumbest motherfuckers on the planet.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 20, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> They waged a war while continuing to let liberals engage in an ideological purge of the upper ranks of the officer corps. Republicans are truly the dumbest motherfuckers on the planet.


Liberals then and liberals now are two different people. I don't think "liberal" is appropriately used now.


----------



## Shidoen (Jun 20, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Reagan to conservative youths:  The worst words you can hear are "I'm from the government and I'm here to help"
> Leftist youths: So they don't want us in government, eh?
> Conservatives 40 years later: Why are so many leftists growing up to be a part of government?!


No wonder our government has gone to shit.


----------



## AnonAutismo (Jun 20, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> When the GOP took power in 2001 with a trifecta, they did nothing about (3) because they decided it wasn't a fight worth having.
> (4) repeated in 2017, with the added sauce that getting rid of Trump was a higher priority for the GOP than not having their balls snipped by the DNC-fed machine





The Ugly One said:


> They waged a war while continuing to let liberals engage in an ideological purge of the upper ranks of the officer corps. Republicans are truly the dumbest motherfuckers on the planet.



90-95% of Republicans are controlled opposition. The vast majority of them are a sockpuppet that only exists to be ineffectual villains in this circus act we call political theater. They are only allowed to win in order to make the voters feel like they changed something, and once in power do nothing. It's 50/50 on whether Trump himself is controlled op as well or just an impotent boomer way out of his depth.


----------



## ZazietheBeast (Jun 20, 2022)

Two things. Long March to the institutions, (as Bezmenov warned) and the fact most of them are doing it for the paycheck and benefits. 

One more thing to factor is that there is a hidden calcified power structure in the government and everyone there simply doesn't want to cross that.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jun 20, 2022)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_march_through_the_institutions
		


The left made an active attempt to work through and inhabit the federal bureaucracy. The right abandoned many institutions (education and government) to focus entirely on private industry. Of course, as the left accumulated power, they began to force private industry to bend to their will lest they get bogged down in lawsuits, fines, etc. Ray Charles could have seen that coming.

Funny enough, the religious right has spent nearly 50 years on overturning Roe v. Wade and they’re about to get it, meanwhile conservatives bank on multidimensional chessmastering and triple bank shots to get their way and has a current success rate of zero. It’s almost like you have to put in the work instead of relying on personalities to get the job done.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jun 20, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Because the US is a leftist regime. Duh.


I dunno why people are overlooking this. In previous eras the glowies were overwhelmingly right wing because the sitting governments tended to be more on the conservative side. 

Glowies work for the government. They're going to parrot whatever the ruling party tells them to, regardless of what they actually believe. Conservatives were extremely friendly to the glowies when we were fighting communism and had weak post-colonial left-wing countries to knock over and take control of with corporate dictatorships. They spied on gays, leftist activists and other such deviants because the sitting conservative government gave them money to do so.

These days, glowies are left wing because the government is left wing. They spy on conservative activists and spread left wing propaganda across the internet because that's what the government is interested in paying them to do. Glowies aren't really left or right wing, because at the end of the day the only thing a glowie really believes in is getting paid (or, more accurately, getting their cut of the spoils) and they'll tell you anything you want to hear to keep it that way.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jun 20, 2022)

Every federal institution of America can best be understood as a battlefield of true believers fighting and losing against a hidden cabal of reformists trying to bring progress and libertinism to the institution and workplace.  In a declining system of foolish imperialism and greed, only the foolish imperialist or the subversive joins the FBI or the CIA, there is otherwise no honor in doing so anymore.  The cold war is over, and so only the maintenance of empire gives these groups purpose and goals.  The subversive is just another type of fool who is trying to better the workplace for the employees or the institution for the greater good.

​
It becomes inevitable generationally that this rot sets in; the technological changes, the geopolitical reality the state finds itself in, and the infantilized urban population who can survive but never get ahead cause the social fabric to stretch and rip what it used to cover easily.  People get stressed and it sets in that their future is not going to be romantic or heroic, and where the mid-life crisis sets in now the late teens reinvent their identities to try and figure out some perspective that lets them be happy.  The result is that any part of society that isn't hyper-political and Right-leaning becomes filled with leftism.
​
Ultimately you can only hope to blend into a professional social environment where unceasing leftist attacks against your field of knowledge keep your space clean of the mind virus that floods everything in successful societies.  Everyone seems to be just a fast-food eating slob who cannot get or keep a marriage.  The constant attacks on your group keeps everyone alert against leftism and the terribly unhappy people who dump their stress on everyone around them.  However the FBI and the CIA have no-one else to recruit this far past the tipping point, they're the enemy of most of America at this point demographically.  The rot of federal government is just too obvious that only the subversive can take the leftism and only the foolish imperialist can't see it for their goal of ruling an institutional fiefdom.
​TL;DR: only ladder-climbers and leftists join the federal government now because everyone else is a low-key enemy/rival of the federal government, and the ladder-climbers are going to pretend to be leftists if that helps them advance through the system and live in the whitest ZIP codes away from Blacks.


----------



## Corpun (Jun 20, 2022)

It's not that they are leftist, it's that they serve the existing powerbase in order to keep existing and get funding. Every glowing agency functions this way. They suck up to the political establishment, particularly the ones with the most power for money and prestige while lying off their asses and bullshitting about stuff in order to get more money.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jun 20, 2022)

You live in the most conservative, right-wing country in the whole Western world, one that doesn't even have a single consequential political party that could be plausible categorized as being in the "left", and you are really asking why your goverment is filled with "leftists". This is too stupid to be real.

American "leftists" aren't in the left. They are center-right at best, and usually even more to the right, if compared to real leftists that the world has to offer.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 20, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> You live in the most conservative, right-wing country in the whole Western world, one that doesn't even have a single consequential political party that could be plausible categorized as being in the "left", and you are really asking why your goverment is filled with "leftists". This is too stupid to be real.
> 
> American "leftists" aren't in the left. They are center-right at best, and usually even more to the right, if compared to real leftists that the world has to offer.



Americans have no left.

The ''Pro LGBT'', '' Kill Whitey'' and ''cancel culture'' movements aren't even coming from Politicians.  Though some politicians pander to these movements for votes. Democrats in the USA are still center right. Hey, if the USA had such a super powerful ''Left'' why was it so easy to get abortion banned in multiple states by their supreme court?

Edit: Many Democrat politicians have covert anti-abortion views just so you know.


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 20, 2022)

The Right clutched the pearls of "muh small gubbmint" while the Left conducted a Long March through the institutions.

Thankfully, more conservatives are realizing that "muh principles" do no good against opponents whose only goal is to put a bullet in your head and take your kids as sex slaves.


----------



## Lord Neeba (Jun 20, 2022)

Because you have to be highly educated to get those jobs, and universities are overwhelmingly left-leaning. The stupidist thing the American right ever did was declare that academia and the arts weren't real jobs so they didn't need to bother trying to oppose the complete takeover of cultural institutions and higher education by the left.


----------



## Michael Janke (Jun 20, 2022)

the feds aren't pro left, they're pro government boot licking.
remember after 9/11 how many FBI agents were infiltrating Mosques and instigating lonely young men into doing terrorists plots, then arresting them and wanting a medal for it.
imagine if the fire department started their own fires, put them out and demanded a medal and applause for it.


----------



## The Ugly One (Jun 20, 2022)

AnonAutismo said:


> 90-95% of Republicans are controlled opposition. The vast majority of them are a sockpuppet that only exists to be ineffectual villains in this circus act we call political theater. They are only allowed to win in order to make the voters feel like they changed something, and once in power do nothing. It's 50/50 on whether Trump himself is controlled op as well or just an impotent boomer way out of his depth.



The vast majority of them are in fact as dumb as they appear to be. The "controlled opposition" theory is partially true, but the reason Republicans are easy to control is they're so fucking stupid. If you tell a Republican that keeping his gonads is "big government," he will smugly hand you his balls in a jar.



Sweetpeaa said:


> Americans have no left.
> 
> The ''Pro LGBT'', '' Kill Whitey'' and ''cancel culture'' movements aren't even coming from Politicians.  Though some politicians pander to these movements for votes. Democrats in the USA are still center right. Hey, if the USA had such a super powerful ''Left'' why was it so easy to get abortion banned in multiple states by their supreme court?



the left doesn't exist in America because there are still places where they haven't managed to become a voting majority, very smart point.

It would be more accurate to say America has no right-wing party. We have a center-liberal and a left-liberal party.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jun 20, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> You live in the most conservative, right-wing country in the whole Western world, one that doesn't even have a single consequential political party that could be plausible categorized as being in the "left", and you are really asking why your goverment is filled with "leftists". This is too stupid to be real.
> 
> American "leftists" aren't in the left. They are center-right at best, and usually even more to the right, if compared to real leftists that the world has to offer.


You claiming that America isn't left-wing because states in the South are more conservative is doing the equivalent of claiming that Europe is an incredibly conservative region because places like Hungary and Poland exist. If you compare the extremely liberal states like California and Oregon to most European nations, they'd easily blow most of them out of the water when it comes to how "woke" they are.

Whenever you see some batshit "woke" shit enter the public sphere, it was almost always initially dreamed up by an American, usually one from California.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Jun 20, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> You live in the most conservative, right-wing country in the whole Western world, one that doesn't even have a single consequential political party that could be plausible categorized as being in the "left", and you are really asking why your goverment is filled with "leftists". This is too stupid to be real.
> 
> American "leftists" aren't in the left. They are center-right at best, and usually even more to the right, if compared to real leftists that the world has to offer.


A fundie called me a Liberal while every SJW out there call me a Nazi, help me I'm confused. 

Ok but in all seriousness this is the best take in the entire thread. Mutts should visit Europe sometimes and get away from their bullshit politics.


----------



## thrasymachus (Jun 20, 2022)

The US doesn't have  a traditional left or right. Well you have a few crazy commies and antifa punks and Christian traditionalists, but they don't count for a whole lot, except window dressing and making people upset.

The vast majority of American right wing politics comes from the liberal tradition. They believe in the free market and the free marketplace of ideas.

There seems to be a segment of the educated class that supports "progressivism" but I wouldn't call the blue haired SJWs, trannies and white people who take the knee for BLM left wing. More likely they're just sad losers who want to virtue signal, while marching lock step with the oligarchy who tells them how to think. California for instance is not a left wing paradise, it's a place with lots of homeless people and billlionaires and powerful corporations, a huge divide between rich and poor. Most "left wing" politicians just play a game of pretend.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 20, 2022)

thrasymachus said:


> The US doesn't have  a traditional left or right. Well you have a few crazy commies and antifa punks and Christian traditionalists, but they don't count for a whole lot, except window dressing and making people upset.
> 
> The vast majority of American right wing politics comes from the liberal tradition. They believe in the free market and the free marketplace of ideas.
> 
> There seems to be a segment of the educated class that supports "progressivism" but I wouldn't call the blue haired SJWs, trannies and white people who take the knee for BLM left wing. More likely they're just sad losers who want to virtue signal, while marching lock step with the oligarchy who tells them how to think. California for instance is not a left wing paradise, it's a place with lots of homeless people and billlionaires and powerful corporations, a huge divide between rich and poor. Most "left wing" politicians just play a game of pretend.



Neoconservatives in the south and fly over states don't understand Neoliberal's. I'd argue that most of the southern states are not under neoliberalism and don't understand it. California has troons, blue haired SJW's etc, but it has a dog eat dog economic culture that's foreign to people in the south. Giving way to the extreme manifestations of inequality.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Jun 20, 2022)

It used to be the other way around. Give it a few decades and the tide will change again.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 20, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> Mutts should visit Europe sometimes and get away from their bullshit politics.


I saw Hostel. No thanks.


----------



## Lord Neeba (Jun 21, 2022)

thrasymachus said:


> The US doesn't have  a traditional left or right. Well you have a few crazy commies and antifa punks and Christian traditionalists, but they don't count for a whole lot, except window dressing and making people upset.
> 
> The vast majority of American right wing politics comes from the liberal tradition. They believe in the free market and the free marketplace of ideas.
> 
> There seems to be a segment of the educated class that supports "progressivism" but I wouldn't call the blue haired SJWs, trannies and white people who take the knee for BLM left wing. More likely they're just sad losers who want to virtue signal, while marching lock step with the oligarchy who tells them how to think. California for instance is not a left wing paradise, it's a place with lots of homeless people and billlionaires and powerful corporations, a huge divide between rich and poor. Most "left wing" politicians just play a game of pretend.


America has a left. What we don't have is a right, which was traditionally based around opposition to the French Revolution. Everything since has been a fight within the American left between the classical liberals (American "conservatives") and progressive liberals.



Grand Wizard Wakka said:


> It used to be the other way around. Give it a few decades and the tide will change again.


It used to be the other way because the right actually had a presence in academia and cultural institutions and so played some role in shaping the elite. That is no longer the case.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jun 21, 2022)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> You claiming that America isn't left-wing because states in the South are more conservative is doing the equivalent of claiming that Europe is an incredibly conservative region because places like Hungary and Poland exist. If you compare the extremely liberal states like California and Oregon to most European nations, they'd easily blow most of them out of the water when it comes to how "woke" they are.
> 
> Whenever you see some batshit "woke" shit enter the public sphere, it was almost always initially dreamed up by an American, usually one from California.



Even Hungary and Poland are in certain aspects faaaar more to the left than anything you've in USA. Seriously, your most "leftist" politicians wouldn't be considered as leftists in the Europe. And compared to many European right-wing parties your Democrats are extremely right-wing.

Basically all of Europe has public schools, public hospitals, public roads, public universities and strong labor unions. Most countries have national broadcasting corporations funded by taxpayers. Abortion is legal basically everywhere(Malta being the exception). Most countries have strong wellfare policies and national pension plans. That is what I mean by saying that you don't have a fucking clue when you claim that USA would be somehow "leftist". This is what real leftist policies look like.


----------



## Begemot (Jun 21, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> Even Hungary and Poland are in certain aspects faaaar more to the left than anything you've in USA. Seriously, your most "leftist" politicians wouldn't be considered as leftists in the Europe. And compared to many European right-wing parties your Democrats are extremely right-wing.
> 
> Basically all of Europe has public schools, public hospitals, public roads, public universities and strong labor unions. Most countries have national broadcasting corporations funded by taxpayers. Abortion is legal basically everywhere(Malta being the exception). Most countries have strong wellfare policies and national pension plans. That is what I mean by saying that you don't have a fucking clue when you claim that USA would be somehow "leftist". This is what real leftist policies look like.


Yeah, you've got yanks thinking Australia is 'socialist', it's utterly wild.


----------



## thrasymachus (Jun 21, 2022)

Lord Neeba said:


> America has a left.



Well Bernie Sanders maybe, other than him I don't see it, not in politics anyway. Maybe in academia.

For me to be left wing you have to work for the betterment of the working class. Make sure the poor are helped. That is left wing politics. Not just kneeling for BLM or LGBT. Someone like Biden or Nancy Pelosi isn't left wing.


----------



## Skitzels (Jun 21, 2022)

I think it’s also worthwhile to point out that organizations like BLM and ANTIFA were only allowed to get away with Summer of Love because the feds let them get away with it. 

There were feds who were egging on both organizations to burn down black neighbourhoods, because they needed their useful idiots to chimp out.

Notice how fast they were thrown under the bus after November 2020, with more of them getting arrested en masse and the IRS going after BLM founders. Just about any ANTIFA group I’ve lurked through is crawling with feds, especially in Canada because the RCMP will ruin your life for being associated with them for the same reason you’ll get fucked over for being associated with Atomwaffen. 

Long story short, all extremist groups have feds within them who are willing to fuck over both sides just to protect the people in power. That includes leftist groups; it’s just that the instances against right wing groups tend to be put on full blast more because it sells.


----------



## Lord Neeba (Jun 21, 2022)

thrasymachus said:


> Well Bernie Sanders maybe, other than him I don't see it, not in politics anyway. Maybe in academia.
> 
> For me to be left wing you have to work for the betterment of the working class. Make sure the poor are helped. That is left wing politics. Not just kneeling for BLM or LGBT. Someone like Biden or Nancy Pelosi isn't left wing.


Completely disagree. Social positions, not economic policies, determines whether one is right or left wing.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 22, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Neoconservatives in the south and fly over states don't understand Neoliberal's.


What's there to understand? Both ideologies are the same. Just with different names


----------



## OutInTheRain (Jun 22, 2022)

I think a lot of people are underestimating, the amoralness and ideological flexibility of most people in high ranking leadership roles. If the person who holds the keys to power and promotions and tells them to believe X, most ambitious feds, most ambitious military officers will immediately and publicly espouse that they always believed X. When the pendulum swings back, well...then they will espouse that they always believed Y. As long as power and wealth can be aqcuired by espousing leftist politics, then the powers that be will be full throated supporters.
In essence what a lot of these people say and do in public is not their true face, their true beliefs. But a mask they wear to signal compliance with the regime, to show that they are trustworthy. Behind closed doors I guarantee that these people are probably just as nasty, grasping and hateful as every one else. Probably more so, because to behave that falsely requires an overwhelming amount of psychopathic behavior.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jun 22, 2022)

I hate the terms left and right wing, all of your country is run by fucking grifters.


----------



## thrasymachus (Jun 23, 2022)

Lord Neeba said:


> Completely disagree. Social positions, not economic policies, determines whether one is right or left wing.



Well most left wing and socialist movements in the 19th century started to uplift the working class. Nowadays maybe people say "you're left wing" when you're a rich liberal who kneels for BLM and waves a rainbow flag, but that isn't what left wing meant originally.


----------



## Lord Neeba (Jun 24, 2022)

thrasymachus said:


> Well most left wing and socialist movements in the 19th century started to uplift the working class. Nowadays maybe people say "you're left wing" when you're a rich liberal who kneels for BLM and waves a rainbow flag, but that isn't what left wing meant originally.


What left wing meant originally was you favored the republic over the monarchy in the French Revolution, as those that favored the monarchy sat on the right side of the chamber and those that opposed it sat on the left.


----------



## Magicicada_septendecula (Jun 24, 2022)

Many good answers in this thread, but something worth adding is that Obama purged anyone not loyal to him in the upper ranks of these agencies. Even the military, once the only reliably Republican part of the government, saw a lot of generals and admirals fired or forced to resign, all replaced with Obama loyalists. Trump didn't do anything to correct this.


----------



## Magicicada_septendecula (Jun 24, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> You live in the most conservative, right-wing country in the whole Western world, one that doesn't even have a single consequential political party that could be plausible categorized as being in the "left", and you are really asking why your goverment is filled with "leftists". This is too stupid to be real.
> 
> American "leftists" aren't in the left. They are center-right at best, and usually even more to the right, if compared to real leftists that the world has to offer.


You're right in some respects, but it shows just how useless the terms are. During the 2016 election, I argued Clinton, being a neoliberal capitalist in favor of trade and open borders was further to the right than trade protectionist Trump. Seemingly leftist stuff like trannies, special pronouns, identity politics, diversity initiatives, etc., end up helping capitalist ends by preventing any sense of worker solidarity and making everyone a neoliberal worker unit more likely to snitch for microagressions or misgendering than to form a union and demand better pay. I could go on.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jun 24, 2022)

Feds are just glorified bureocrats.  They want more taxes and more overeach so they support whatever gets them that goal. I don't think the american spooks actually want a revolution, quite the opposite,   they are very much the watchdogs of the status quo but sometimes "everything needs to change so things stay the same" as the quote from "Il Gattopardo" goes


----------



## Sithis (Jun 24, 2022)

It's actually pretty simple.
Feds are, by definition, agents of the State. They are reliant on the State to continue to exist as the State and to have all the power that entails.

The modern American left is currently stocked with people who are, at heart, Statists - an ideology which gives all importance to keeping the State functioning in the way they specifically desire, and the State as they envision it is of utmost sanctity and must be protected.


----------



## Feliformia (Jun 28, 2022)

OutInTheRain said:


> I think a lot of people are underestimating, the amoralness and ideological flexibility of most people in high ranking leadership roles. If the person who holds the keys to power and promotions and tells them to believe X, most ambitious feds, most ambitious military officers will immediately and publicly espouse that they always believed X. When the pendulum swings back, well...then they will espouse that they always believed Y. As long as power and wealth can be aqcuired by espousing leftist politics, then the powers that be will be full throated supporters.
> In essence what a lot of these people say and do in public is not their true face, their true beliefs. But a mask they wear to signal compliance with the regime, to show that they are trustworthy. Behind closed doors I guarantee that these people are probably just as nasty, grasping and hateful as every one else. Probably more so, because to behave that falsely requires an overwhelming amount of psychopathic behavior.





Chilson said:


> The leadership is pro-left, quite a few people in the federal government are actually right wingers just doing a job.
> 
> The reason the leadership is pro-left though is because lefties want a massive centralized federal government to deal with every issue the country has, while the right wants strong local powers to deal with issues unique to their locality.



Basically this. They support current leftism for several opportunistic reasons :
1) They're pro technocracy and centralised nanny government, and current leftists are compatible with this because they reject private property and individual responsibility
2) They're pro-globohomo, like liberals, but for different reasons. Immigration has been a way to bring down wages, and break strikes, for centuries. I don't think the US establishment is as much pro immigration as the EU tho. Anyway, promoting diversity in the workplace reduces unionizing and revolts against the hierarchy. Globohomo, in its globalization meaning, is also a way for the US to spread its soft and smart power around the world. It's a double edged sword for them.
3) Liberals, except some tranny anarchsits, are strongly against all means for the common citizens to arm themselves. They can scream "ACAB" all they want, by removing the right for the citizens to arm themselves, they leave the monopoly of legitimate violence to the state.
4) By breaking gender norms with LGBTQ+, they're pushing men to spend a lot of money on beauty and fashion products, as much as women. They don't want women to reject beauty standards either, in order to keep their existing consumer market. This is why liberal feminism pushed by the establishement is pro sex and "pro bimbo", and call radfems that reject female sexualization nazis.

This is why leftism in its original socialist form became marginal. The establishement promptly understood the need of the youth to feel rebellious, which politically translated to the left (at least after WW2), and they repackaged it in a form that suited their plans. I think this shit can be traced as far away as the 60's, and leftist movements became more and more eaten away from the inside.

Basically they're useful idiots.


----------



## Associate Rick (Jun 28, 2022)

Because they're a bunch of faggots.


----------



## The Ugly One (Jun 28, 2022)

Skitzels said:


> I think it’s also worthwhile to point out that organizations like BLM and ANTIFA were only allowed to get away with Summer of Love because the feds let them get away with it.
> 
> There were feds who were egging on both organizations to burn down black neighbourhoods, because they needed their useful idiots to chimp out.
> 
> ...


Antifa's been around in Germany for a long time. Is Germany about to go Communist? Of course not, it's a globalist, corporatist graft state just like the USA. Antifa gets trotted out and let off its leash and pound some faces into the pavement whenever the German people start to realize the state hates them and organize right-wing, populist political resistance. State permitted street terrorism is a powerful tool.



Feliformia said:


> 2) They're pro-globohomo, like liberals, but for different reasons. Immigration has been a way to bring down wages, and break strikes, for centuries. I don't think the US establishment is as much pro immigration as the EU tho.



The EU's policy of using immigration to displace, dilute, and disenfranchise the native population is a mirror of Washington's. They even try to repurpose slogans that don't even make sense out of America. "Sweden is a nation of immigrants!"



Feliformia said:


> This is why leftism in its original socialist form became marginal. The establishement promptly understood the need of the youth to feel rebellious, which politically translated to the left (at least after WW2), and they repackaged it in a form that suited their plans. I think this shit can be traced as far away as the 60's, and leftist movements became more and more eaten away from the inside.



Insisting they're the original leftists is a bit of Marxist propaganda to confer on themselves extra legitimacy as the only true heirs of the French Revolution. _Original_ leftism is about abolishing traditional social structures and religions to liberate mankind. Socialism of some form was typically a part of that, and the American left does support greater state control of the economy, what they really are all about, in common with the left of 1789, is social destruction.

A major reason business swung left is that stable communities and healthy families limit corporate growth. Imagine if people still danced and sang; why would they pay a media company to watch other people do it?


----------



## Feliformia (Jun 28, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> Insisting they're the original leftists is a bit of Marxist propaganda to confer on themselves extra legitimacy as the only true heirs of the French Revolution. _Original_ leftism is about abolishing traditional social structures and religions to liberate mankind. Socialism of some form was typically a part of that, and the American left does support greater state control of the economy, what they really are all about, in common with the left of 1789, is social destruction.


I agree with you for the most part of your post, but I must disagree on this one. First, you seem to overlook the fact that not all leftist movements stem from marxism, which is especially true with anarchists.
You also lump the various movements of the french revolution with what were the most radical groups (led by some nigga named Baboeuf or something if I recall right) of the late french revolution. Jacobins, the moderate "left" of the french revolution, were never about destructing the whole social order, but rather to uphold the values of the bourgeoisie as dominant, instead of the ones of nobility. People often like to see the french revolution as one monolithic thing of the old, traditional, moral order against the destroyers of western civilization, but it's simply not true. There were various movements, several turning points (ex : the royal family high treason, the death of Robespierre...) that makes this event very complex, with several implications.
Let's not forget that this happened because the monarchy of divine right was very flawed and corrupted. Some of the far "leftists" of the time saw the nobility as degenerate and the lower class people as the keepers of morality, like this abbot Grégoire dude, if I remember right.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Jun 28, 2022)

Because, speaking generally(so don't chimp too hard if you disagree), the left mindset is very much 'the ends justify the means' as opposed to the rights typical additude of 'the means justify the ends'. That's why you usually see rightoids standing impotent and rage filled on the sidelines unable to move past their moral hangups and take action, while left degens can hand wave away any unscrupulous behavior(even by their own definitions) as morally righteous as long as they get what they want.

Most people in government are power hungry narcissists, power hungry narcissists typically have no moral qualms, except when effecting any type of moral code appears advantageous to them, thus most of them become leftists.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Jun 28, 2022)

My personal theory:

Right wingers tend to value independence and scaling down big government AKA glowy 3 letter agencies. Scaling down means less funding. 

Left wingers generally want more big government involvement. That means bigger budgets and more funding.  

There's the component too that they don't want to seem like they are unfairly targeting brown people, so the next big scare needs to come from whitey. I don't think there's some big conspiracy of George Soros globalists infiltrating government agencies. It is always the simplest answer and that answer is money... and not looking racist.


----------



## trailcamwhore (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> I don't think there's some big conspiracy of George Soros globalists infiltrating government agencies.


Why, then, do they brag of having accomplished a worldwide conspiracy to infiltrate governments and bend them to "globalist" desires?

Are they lying? About which part?

Their story totally checks out so far.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 29, 2022)

The USA supported the Soviet Union in WW2
Support Pol Pot and the Khmer Rouge
Supports the PKK and MEK
Made ties with China
Supported Saddam Hussien in the Iran-Iraq War
Then joined the Soviet Union against him in the Gulf War
Supported the Maoists in Afghanistan against the Soviet Union
Supports Israel that bombed American Ships when the Government of Israel was Communist
Trained the Communist Vietnamese in World War 2
And so on...

And you wonder why?


----------



## Deadwaste (Jul 7, 2022)

federal agents are whatever political agenda suits them best for the job. i mean 90% of kiwi farms members are actually feds. you all have a join date of post 2016 after all


----------



## Sicklick (Jul 7, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> Because conservatives have sneered for decades at the idea of working for the government. Who else would work there?
> Related: There's no right-wing equivalent of the Kennedy School of Government
> The Clinton administration set procedures in place to politicize federal law enforcement and the officer corps.
> When the GOP took power in 2001 with a trifecta, they did nothing about (3) because they decided it wasn't a fight worth having.
> (4) repeated in 2017, with the added sauce that getting rid of Trump was a higher priority for the GOP than not having their balls snipped by the DNC-fed machine


Dixiecrats > GOP.

BRING BACK WALLACE!


----------

